# new medieval nationstate type furry game



## scet (Jan 10, 2017)

I'm working on a new version of the game of furry nations. would love to see more player come and join in, plenty of space to build your empires. but first come first serve when it come to the super power status

furrystate.freeforums.net: Home | Furrystate


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 11, 2017)

I think that I'd be interested. But I couldn't find the rules on the site you linked to. What would game involve? Is there strategy, or strait-up roleplaying?


----------



## scet (Jan 11, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> I think that I'd be interested. But I couldn't find the rules on the site you linked to. What would game involve? Is there strategy, or strait-up roleplaying?


Sorry im still posting everything i dont have the rules yet, i will be a roll play game and ill be making promtes for problem solving like the game nationstate.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Jan 11, 2017)

What I'm actually curious about is whether it will involve, say, mobilizing armies, establishing trade routes and diplomatic ties, managing resources, etc.


----------



## scet (Jan 11, 2017)

Blue_Jay said:


> What I'm actually curious about is whether it will involve, say, mobilizing armies, establishing trade routes and diplomatic ties, managing resources, etc.


Yes that is the place i want it to get to. As a nation you can try your best to avoid wars and have less need for an army and if your lucky enough to be self sufficient you wont need to trade much. 

To keep it active even a nation with not wars or trade needs we will send them promotes for unexpected issues to deal with as a nation


----------



## scet (Jan 11, 2017)

And if anyone looks at the link and has suggestions or ideas to add feel free to speak up


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 12, 2017)

where do we post our filled out template for those who who are interested?


----------



## scet (Jan 12, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> where do we post our filled out template for those who who are interested?


You can post it stright ont the list here

furrystate.freeforums.net: Nations | Furrystate


----------



## RileyTheOtter (Jan 12, 2017)

posted


----------



## scet (Jan 12, 2017)

Abyssalrider said:


> posted


ok, i am at work but ill be on in a few hours to help with everything else of the site and give you some tasks! super excited


----------

